# Good Breeds for hiking companion?



## SergeAStorms (Dec 9, 2007)

I do a lot of mountain hiking and would like to get a new puppy that could acclimate to 5-10 mile per day hikes. Medium to small size (due to living situation pup will have to stay inside while I work during the week) is preferable. I have owned cockers, brittanys and mixes over the years..my last mix (basset/dalmatian;-) was a great hiker. I would greatly appreciate suggestions! Thanks.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My Lab really loves hiking in the woods and can go for hours without tiring out.
Have you considered adult Labs? For a growing puppy, the hikes would be too much but that holds true for just about all breeds when they are growing. I would think that a Lab 2+ years old would be a good choice.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

The Parson(Jack)Russell Terrier makes an excellent hiking partner. I also have friends who are avid rock climbers and the dogs even do that with there owners.


















IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t202/wvjrts/snowbess_cropped.jpg[/IMG]
If you look very hard in the snow, you will see a little tan and white head.


----------



## SergeAStorms (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks..I would really hate to make a lab or any other big dog stay inside for 10 hours, Mon-Fri...kinda why I was thinking smaller. I do love labs though

Yours looks like he really enjoys himself!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

OMGosh 007 What BEAUtiful pictures!


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Those are pictures of Windy Valley Bess, out of Deviant Darling sired by Ch Wyndhaven Thunderbolt JE(Bolter). She is owned by a gentleman from England who is an avid hiker, mt biker, rock climber. She goes everywhere with him. She is very obediant and never tires. And it about 12" tall at the shoulders. The gentleman who owns her bred and owned the Great great grandsire to my Bolter.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Portugese Podengo Medio (wire or smooth). They aren't the type of dog that will 'turn off' completely during the week so a fenced yard and a moderate walk daily would be ideal. Llow maintenance coat (a real "wash and wear" dog), great temperament, agile and medium size. I had our medio, Marco, climbing all over rocks today and traipsing through creeks...he loves it and is incredibly sure footed.

I didn't have my camera with me today, but here's his momma Evita in some pics their breeder took out west before Evita came to live with us.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

SergeAStorms said:


> Thanks..I would really hate to make a lab or any other big dog stay inside for 10 hours, Mon-Fri...kinda why I was thinking smaller. I do love labs though
> 
> Yours looks like he really enjoys himself!


10 hours a day would be too much for a Lab. You'd be lucky if your house was still standing when you came home from work...A bored, couped up Lab....Yikes... 

I'm not familiar with smaller breeds as the smallest dog I have is my Lab.  So I'm all out of suggestions...LOL!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

>


Where were they taken?

EDIT: On topic, just my opinion. Having a dog that naturally has excellent recall and will follow alongside you off lead is nice to have. So I'd suggest labs as well as long as you exercise them properly. I have a husky, he's a wonderful hiking partner but I sometimes wish I could have him off leash.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I wouldn't expect any *puppy* to be able to handle a 5-10 mile hike. A young adult rescue, on the other hand...


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Western Slope of Colorado.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

It's hard to give an opinion as it seems you're asking for two different dogs. I really can't think of a breed that could handle the type of activity you want to do being content alone for 10+ hrs./day, nor can I imagine a dog that would happily laze around 10+ hrs./day that would be able to do the activities you describe. What about an active breed coupled with a good dog walker during the week or doggie daycare?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> The Parson(Jack)Russell Terrier makes an excellent hiking partner. I also have friends who are avid rock climbers and the dogs even do that with there owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures. Those look like some of the places we hike with our dogs and by ourselves. It is one of my favorite activities.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Almost any medium sized dog with a normal structure (that is to say, not an English Bulldog) could manage that WITH proper conditioning. However, to handle the long days when you're gone, I'd recommend looking for a middle-aged dog from rescue- 3-4 years old- conditioning them careullly, and going from there.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

Slightly related...

I always meet awesome dogs while hiking. I like to hike along water, so having a dog that will be good in the water was one of my considerations.

Here's a lab, looking for a ball he had lost:
















Here's a cutie who stayed with us for a few miles before running to some houses that were perched on the hillside above us:


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Nice pictures. Those look like some of the places we hike with our dogs and by ourselves. It is one of my favorite activities.


Where are these places?

I plan to go to Colorado eventually or British Columbia for a long hiking trip with Ollie. But the more places I hear about the better!


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 9, 2007)

A Bernese would be perfect, but a bit too big if a lab is too big for you.

How about another of the Awesome! swiss mountain dogs like th Entlebucher Cattle dog? Stay small(er) around 40-60lbs, and have been bred to hike mountain roads for hundreds of years.
http://dogbreedinfo.com/entlebucher.htm

Or the Appenzell Mountain dog
http://dogbreedinfo.com/appenzell.htm

Pitbulls are also amazing dogs in regards to exercise, hiking, and running. We have a couple that run with us throught he trails while we ride our mountain bikes. We ride an average of 10 miles per trip 2-4 times per week!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate to put a damper on things but if you do decide to go with a pup will you be able to have a person come in during the day to spend time with the pup? That is a long time for a pup to stay alone and to house train it your looking at a big challenge.

I also hike with my dog and wouldn't go with out him, ever! I do have people in and out during the day to let him out while I am not there. He is also 6yrs so he can go for hours without having to go out and doesn't use a crate due to being well trained. I also rescued him at age 2 or 3yrs, so I did love not have to go through the puppy stage and went right into hiking with him. Good luck


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love hiking and horse riding with my Border Collie mix. Although this kind of a mix may not take to being left alone 10 hours a day. I had a Golden mix a few years back that was fantastic; I could leave him for hours, come back to an intact home, and take him out and hike with him later in the day. Goldens are a good bet; they are on the larger size, but they are super trainable, and if given their own 'boredom' toys, I have found that they are great dogs when they are left alone. Eager to play when you get home, but what dog isn't? 

I would suggest an adult dog as well; one atleast a year old. You get a dog that is still very trainable, and you won't have to go through all the puppy phases, nor have to worry about a puppy while you are working all day.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Riley is a mix of Shihtzu, Bichon and toy poodle, so he's small, about 10/11 lbs (but looks bigger). My DH and I like to bike alot and we do some hiking on the weekends. He loves to run along side us when we bike. We only bike at 6 miles an hour then. When he gets tired he lets us know and goes into a basket on the front of my bike. When we hike if he gets tired he goes into a backpack. The older he gets the less he seems to go in the backpack. In fact the past few times he's had more energy than me. The biggest problem I have on walks is how dirty he gets. I wish he weren't white and he just knows how to find those burrs. Don't assume because the dog is small that they won't be active. But the nice part is he's happy in the space he has during the day when we're at work.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I also like the idea of a small dog, because they can go into a backpack "if" they get tired. The dog in the pictures, taken above the Grand Junction Colorado area, has been hiking since she was 8 weeks old. She, like my other dogs are tireless. They love water as well. 
I do lots of dog shows, and often times have young dogs or puppies along. When I am working for a handler, I don't get much time to deal with my own dogs. So they have been known to spend long hours in crates. This is not a daily thing with them, but they deal with it very well. I don't have a single metally disturbed puppy because of it. Because of where I live, it is usually a 5 hour car ride in a crate as a minimum to get to any type of city for a show. They just sleep most of the time and are given a peanut butter filled cong or a chew toy to keep them occupied. As an owner, breeder and handler, I do take care of the dogs needs, but feel the dog needs to adjust to my schudule rather than the other way around. 

Unlike other terrier owners on this forum, I do not fear them being off lead. I start with my pups very young, and let them loose. There favorite place is between my feet with me tripping over them. They are tought not to be in the palce to be stepped on, but to stick close by. They love being with me, and when I had the group of rescue dogs, I would often walk 17 terriers together in a pack, off lead. Never had a problem.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I hike and backpack ALOT. I owned a Jack Russell Terrier, who past away 2 yrs ago. He was one of my best hiking partners. He never tired. Like 007Dogs, I would also let him off leash and he would stay right by my side or run out a little ways and come right back. He was one of the greatest doggy's. I miss him lots and hope to get another one day. 

As for the long work hours.....If you get a Jack Russell make sure you leave lots of toys out or crate train him and have someone walk him mid day... I work full time and my JRT used to stay in the house but if I didn't leave toys for him to play with I would come home to a torn up plant (with soil all over)....I don't know why he liked to tear up my potted plants, he never tore up anything else...LOL!!!! I thought it was one of the funnist things but you may not find it too funny.  They can be tireless and need at least a daily walk or a good game of fetch to burn off excess energy.

Right now I have a Pit Bull/ Heeler mix. She is also a GREAT hiking partner. She can run along side me off leash. She has her own backpack and carries her own water and snacks. 

When I work she stays at home most of the time and can be trusted but if my husband and I have to work 10hrs or more she goes to doggy day care or the doggy sitters (mother and father in laws house). Sometimes she goes to work with me. 

A mixed breed from the shelter might be your best bet! Most mixed breeds can keep up with you on a hike yet can be pretty laid back at times. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

My kids dad has a Brittany (may or may not be full bred) and he does the same type things with him. He works full time during the week, but on weekends they hike, camp and canoe with the dog, and he runs several miles at night with him also. We got him at two years old from the city pound and he was reliable and never needed to be crated at all. I think your best bet is an older dog, as it would be a while before a puppy could hike with you.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

And as I will say once again, the pup in the photos has been hiking since she was *8 weeks old*.

CrazyDog, I think the reason you dog found joy in digging in your potted plants is the word Terrier comes from the word Terra, meaning earth. They were born to dig.


----------

